# Electric starter for 5hp tecumseh



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

Have a craftsman 5/22 with a 5hp tecumseh. Looking for an electric starter and was wondering if there is specific starters for different hp engines. 
thanks


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

first you need to make sure you have the correct flywheel on the motor, look for a removeable .throw away plate where the starter bolts, make sure the flywheel has a ring gear attached.
than yes small frame.medium frame and large frame tec's use different starter motors some more than 1 style


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

what is the part number for the 5hp TEC engine? It is usually stamped right on top of the recoil shroud. Should be something like "HS50 -xxx". Then we can look up the starter that will fit.

tx


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

captchas said:


> first you need to make sure you have the correct flywheel on the motor, look for a removeable .throw away plate where the starter bolts, make sure the flywheel has a ring gear attached.
> than yes small frame.medium frame and large frame tec's use different starter motors some more than 1 style


there is a small white sticker that says "this engine has provisions for an electric starter kit" 
im guessing that means i can add an electric starter? and which starter would i use the small medium or large?


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

paulm12 said:


> what is the part number for the 5hp TEC engine? It is usually stamped right on top of the recoil shroud. Should be something like "HS50 -xxx". Then we can look up the starter that will fit.
> 
> tx


part number is hs50 67326k


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Small engine_user said:


> there is a small white sticker that says "this engine has provisions for an electric starter kit"
> im guessing that means i can add an electric starter? and which starter would i use the small medium or large?


Yes, it does, but it is also important to have the engine model info, as there may be more than one "option" for starters.


----------



## 3vanman (Nov 21, 2017)

Small engine_user said:


> hs50 67326k


According to the number you suppled, and Jacks Small Engines listings, this is the starter listed Tecumseh 33290H Elec Starter W/Cord - Jacks Small Engines


----------



## Small engine_user (Nov 14, 2020)

3vanman said:


> According to the number you suppled, and Jacks Small Engines listings, this is the starter listed Tecumseh 33290H Elec Starter W/Cord - Jacks Small Engines


ok i will look into that thank you


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Using your p/n I came up with this: Amazon.com: New 120V Electric Starter Replacement For TECUMSEH SNOWBLOWER HSK40 HSSK LH OH195 OHSK 33290E, 72200600 33290, 33290A, 33290B, 33290C, 33290D, 33517: Automotive
Double check all numbers to make sure that it will work.


----------

